# What are your favorite sermons on sermonaudio?



## LaurieBluedorn (Aug 11, 2013)

What are your favorite sermons on sermonaudio? I need something to listen to as I work in the garden. Please post a link here. Thanks.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2013)

Adoption #1: An Introduction - SermonAudio.com

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=11103881


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 11, 2013)

Paul Washer. Paul Washer Sermons - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2013)

Anything by Sinclair Ferguson is likely to be worth your time. 

Dr. Sinclair B. Ferguson Sermons - SermonAudio.com


----------



## nicnap (Aug 11, 2013)

This is a sermon by Joel Beeke on temptation & the fall--it was one of the finest sermons I've heard in a long time. 03 - Temptation and the Fall - SermonAudio.com

Then, search on the GPTS page for Dr. Pipa's sermons on Psalm 92-100--they are outstanding: Greenville Seminary & Mt. Olive - SermonAudio.com .

And  to Sinclair Ferguson.


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2013)

Am I allowed to recommend my own pastor? I don't have a particular sermon to recommend, but Rev. Calvin Keller is always excellent and a faithful expositor of the Word. I highly recommend listening to some of his sermons: Cornerstone Orthodox Presbyterian Church - SermonAudio.com

Dr. Dennison is a member of my church and is excellent as well. I believe these are all his. Dr. William D. Dennison Sermons - SermonAudio.com

I would also recommend Drs. Sinclair Ferguson, Joey Pipa, and Joel Beeke as well. They are some of my favorites.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 12, 2013)

There are so many, I too like anything by P Washer.


----------



## scottmaciver (Aug 12, 2013)

Kenneth Stewart sermons are well worth a listen. He preached a good series on adoption recently.


----------



## Cymro (Aug 12, 2013)

Agree with you Scott, they are theology made practical and experimental.
I know the congregation in Singapore were greatly helped and blest


----------



## brianeschen (Aug 12, 2013)

The Pharisee and the Publican LK209 - SermonAudio.com


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Aug 12, 2013)

Here are a few:

Voddie Baucham
Modern Spirituality and Your Mind - SermonAudio.com
Who Do You Think You Are? - SermonAudio.com
The Wide and the Narrow Gate - SermonAudio.com

Paul Washer
Shocking Youth Message Stuns Hearers, So Shocking the Preacher Was Never Invited Back - SermonAudio.com
You Are Dearly Loved By God (A Message Real Christians Don't Hear Enough) - SermonAudio.com
10 Indictments Against the Modern Church in America (A Historical 21st Century Message) - Video Part 1 of 2 - SermonAudio.com
Ephesians 1 - (Part 3) - SermonAudio.com

Jeff Noblit
Saved By Grace Through Faith - SermonAudio.com
Election Pure and Simple - SermonAudio.com
God Helps Those Who Cannot Help Themselves - SermonAudio.com

Albert Martin
Warning to Professing Christians - SermonAudio.com
What Is a Biblical Christian? - SermonAudio.com

Steven Lawson
It Will Cost You Everything - SermonAudio.com
Who is Jesus Christ? Part 1 - SermonAudio.com

Charles Spurgeon
True Prayer -- True Power! - SermonAudio.com
Jesus Christ Himself. - SermonAudio.com


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 13, 2013)

While not from SermonAudio, the MLJ trust has all of Reverend D.Martyn Lloyd-Jones recorded sermons available for free online listening or download. Too valuable a resource for me not to post. Here is one from his 'Great Doctrines of the Bible' series ;

The Eternal Decrees of God | Sermons | MLJ Trust


----------

